# A few BLD noob questions.



## Smartyy (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been going at this for a few days and I can't ever solve it.
First I tried Old Pochmann with M2... But I always screwed up the edges somehow and a few would be flipped
Then I tried Thrawst's vids but I got hopelessly confused and could never get past orienting edges and corners
Then I tried Macky's guide but I still can't figure out how to permute everything!

So. HOW DO I SOLVE THE STUPID THING!?!?

1. Is Old better or worse than New Pochmann?
2. Is Pochmann better or worse than 3-Cycle?
3. In 3-Cycle HOW DO YOU PERMUTE EVERYTHING!?!?


It's REALLY bugging me because I wanted to at LEAST be able to know what I'm doing so I'd have a chance before band camp started up again.. that's where the person who got me into cubing is and he's a senior and I wanted to show off my mad skills solving it blindfolded...
or at least be able to do it consistently by August 15.. when school starts.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 18, 2008)

Read tutorials again should be a goos idea. Macky's one is limpid !

I don't think begining with new pochmann is a good ideau, but 3-cycles or old pochmann are easy to understand.


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 18, 2008)

i have read all of them like a million times and I still don't understand them.

e.g. I have all white and yellow corners on my U and D faces, as well has white and yellow edges on my U and D faces, maybe an occasional white or yellow edge on the L face but they are all oriented.

Now how do I get for example the blue yellow edge to the blue yellow spot??


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 18, 2008)

*3*-cycle mean cycle of *3* pieces.

Please use a position notation : who said you that We have our cube in the same color scheme and position than yours ?

I don't know where is your blue yellow edge, and I have only 2 edge to permute, that is impossible. How can I answer ?


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay red on F white on U.
I was just asking for example how do you know what has to go where and how to use set up moves etc.
I will scramble and get to the point where I get confused....

it's too hard to explain i'll post a youtube vid here in a sec,,


----------



## hdskull (Jun 18, 2008)

You read the methods, you didn't understand the methods. You're asking how to permute when Macky has (I believe) example solves on his website. If you know what a U perm is, you move the pieces into a U-perm setup by using ONLY the allowed setup moves (everything besides R, R', L, L' for edges) then you perform a U perm, solving 2 pieces at a time.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> I was just asking for example how do you know what has to go where and how to use set up moves etc.



Search this forum. There are numerous threads of example solves with all major methods.

And please don't say you've read something a million times (doesn't sound very possible); doesn't do anything...


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tyson Mao put together a pretty good document a while ago that I found helpful... http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/blindfold.doc

Edit: Maybe there is an updated version somewhere? I don't know if he has changed it at all... its incomplete, but if you understand CP, you should be able too apply that to the EP part. Maybe combine this with Macky's or something. I'm hungry, too...

Edit again: I checked and Tyson updated it  I'll post it up in a bit, under the above link.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

Assuming a normal colorscheme (BOY) and white on top, green on front, do the following to permute 3 edges in a cycle (U-Perm):
*F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2* (the algorithm doesn't matter). This cycles Up-Front -> Up-Left -> Up-Right -> Up-Front.

Now let's assume you don't want to cycle the Left-Front -> Up-Left -> Up-Right -> Left-Front edge. To do this 
a) You put the Left-Front edge in the Up-Front position by turning *F *(this is called a setupmove)
b) Now perform the same algorithm (U-Perm) as before *F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2* 
c) Finally, return the Up-Front edge back to it's starting position by turing *F' *(this is called an undomove)

I hope you understand now. Otherswise, keep on rereading the tutorials!


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 18, 2008)

Read them again.

Do example solves.


Do solves with sight of the cube.

It took me a few days to learn both of the methods I used so that I could do them consistently sighted (and quite a bit of practice before I could do either blindfolded with any sort of consistency even if I got the memorization right).

Really, the answer is just practice. That shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2008)

hdskull said:


> You read the methods, you didn't understand the methods. You're asking how to permute when Macky has (I believe) example solves on his website. If you know what a U perm is, you move the pieces into a U-perm setup by using ONLY the allowed setup moves (everything besides R, R', L, L' for edges) then you perform a U perm, solving 2 pieces at a time.



Uh actually Macky has switched to UDF2B2RL restriction moves already (so did I, after being lazy for months.)  And he changed his tutorial too, so it would be everything besides F, B, F', B' 

Edit: And yeah, he _does_ have example solves, which instantly enlightened me back then


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 18, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> i have read all of them like a million times and I still don't understand them.
> 
> e.g. I have all white and yellow corners on my U and D faces, as well has white and yellow edges on my U and D faces, maybe an occasional white or yellow edge on the L face but they are all oriented.
> 
> Now how do I get for example the blue yellow edge to the blue yellow spot??



Perhaps you aren't as smart(yy) as you think. 

Seriously, just do an example solve using any of the methods. If you are really focused, I don't see why you won't understand it.


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 18, 2008)

*sigh* okee..

and Smartyy.. yeah theres a long story behind that which basically is summed up that my old username for everything was Smart_A1ec and I started getting lazy typing that signing everything as Smart_A1ec so I just started signing as -Smartyy! so yeah that's where that came from...


-Smartyy!


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe if you have a more specific question we can help you but we can't do better than tutorial that already exist.


----------

